# RUMP! Funny und schnelles 3D Jump and Run! Unterstützung! :)



## Force84 (2. März 2015)

*RUMP! Funny und schnelles 3D Jump and Run! Unterstützung! *

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier gerne auf ein junges und cooles Team aufmerksam machen, welche gerne Ihren Traum von einem eigenen Game verwirklichen möchten. Hierzu haben sie bereits sehr viel Arbeit und auch Herzblut in das Projekt gesteckt!

Um allerdings auch weiterhin mit so viel Einsatz an dem Projekt arbeiten zu können benötigen Sie weiter Zeit! Und Zeit ist (leider) Geld.

Aus diesem Grund haben die Jungs nun eine Indiegogo-Kampagne gestartet.

http://igg.me/at/rump/x/9950431

Finde die Idee recht cool und der Humor kommt dabei auch nicht zu kurz 

Wäre cool wenn der ein oder andere das Projekt ebenfalls unterstützen würde! Und falls ihr nichts ausgeben wollt, shared doch einfach den Link weiter so das noch mehr Leute informiert werden.

In diesem Sinne bereits vielen Dank!

Greetz

Twitter: #rump
http://www.rumpgame.com
DedicationLabs | Games are Religion


----------



## SimHon (16. April 2015)

Ich kann Force84 nur zustimmen. Ein sehr cooles Race Game mit hohem Spaßfaktor und teilweise knackigem Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

Die Alpha Demo gibt's übrigens umsonst über Steam. 
... und die ist fertiger und Bugfreier als manch fertig releastes Spiel.


----------

